# 

## Mmmaximmm

, ,  .
 .
   ,     ,    .
       .
     -        .         ,  "   ".

    -     ,       - ,   ,   ,   .
     ,   ,   ,  .

 ?    .       ,   .

----------


## olga-osina

,  



> ,   ,  .


    ...,     .
   - ,   .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

)

     )

----------


## olga-osina

> )


 ,   ))),      :Big Grin:

----------


## 220416

Mmmaximmm,
   ,        ? 

   ,  .
   ,   .
   !

----------


## olga-osina

>

----------


## Mmmaximmm

.        .
   ,        .
  ???

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,   ))),

----------


## Arhimed0

> 220416


,     
      :     ,  -

----------


## Arhimed0

> .        .


 
      ,           ???
    Ĩ  -????

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,        .


      ,      ... ,   ,      ,     :Wink:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> Ĩ  -????



   ,

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


       - ....
          !
    ?...




> 


     -   2-3-4  -    1  



      ,      
  200 ! -     !!!!   


*Mmmaximmm*,        ?
   2-3-4 
4  -  800 ! - ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


, ,    ,    ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> - ....








> ?...


)





> 


 ,      .
     .           .
    ,   .

----------


## __

... , ,,,       -  ..   :      -   (    ).        .      .   -       , -  .   -   10    (6%)  500 ..  6 %  10 . , ,   500 -   ,    6 %...     .... ..........

----------


## Sher_

> .        .
>    ,        .
>   ???


  -              ,     ?
   -   ..   3 ..
    ...
     ,    2 .    --.         -"  " ,   .       4     -        .  2-  .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> -              ,     ?


  ,

----------

